# Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2017)

_Vorabveröffentlichung Anglerpraxis.de März-Ausgabe_









*Setzkescherverbot Kanalnetz NRW  und Stellungnahmen DFV und DAFV*

  Immer wieder wird diskutiert, ob der gemeinsame Dachverband von  Berufsfischern und Anglern, der Deutsche Fischerei Verband (DFV), nicht  für uns Angler eine bessere Alternative zum Bundesverband Deutscher  Angelfischer Verband (DAFV) sein könnte, unsere Interessen besser  vertreten würde.

  Die DFV-Spitze, Präsident Ortel und Geschäftsführer hat die  Bereitschaft erklärt, eine 'Anglergruppe' einzurichten und z.B. gegen  Angelgegner aktiv zu kämpfen.

  Aus dem DAFV ausgetretene Landesverbände zeigen Interesse an einem  solchen Konstrukt, ihr Eintritt ist jedoch zur Zeit nicht möglich, da  der DAFV als anteilig stärkerer Spartenverband dies mehrheitlich  verhindert.
  Ob in diese Frage Bewegung kommt, da der DAFV sich selbst durchaus  vorstellen kann, Teile von Landesverbänden, einzelne aus Mitglied-LVs  ausgetretene Vereine, etc. aufzunehmen, ist noch unklar. Es wäre  andernfalls messen mit 2 Maßstäben!

  Klar ist jedoch das Angebot des DFV, dass dieser bei einer Auflösung des DAFVs 'bereit stehe'.

  Um die Eingangsfrage, wer die bessere Interessenvertretung wäre, näher  zu beleuchten, stelle ich Stellungnahmen beider Organisationen zu einer  Anfrage eines/meines Vereins gegenüber.
  Ich bitte darum, sich selbst ein Urteil über den qualitativen Gehalt der Stellungnahmen zu bilden.

  Dazu ist allerdings sinnvoll, sich vorab mit der Problematik/der Fragestellung 
  -dem spontanen Setzkescherverbot für das westl. NRW-Kanalnetz durch den Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe-
  zu beschäftigen.
  Viel zu lesen ;-)
  Aber auch auch für Nicht-NRW'ler durchaus interessant.

*Hintergrund/Problematik - Setzkescherverbot Kanalnetz NRW*

  Im Frühjahr 2016 hatte der LFV Westfalen und Lippe in dem von ihm  bewirtschafteten Kanalnetz ein sofortiges Setzkescherverbot erlassen.
https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content...bot_kanäle.php

  Im Board diskutiert wurde das natürlich auch:
LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen
Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread
  Man hörte von wütenden Protesten, die den LFV telefonisch erreichten.  Auch auf Facebook u.ä. Medien fiel die Kritik zumeist sehr harsch aus.

  Auch mein Verein diskutierte das Verbot und das Vorgehen und protestierte schriftlich.
  Unsere Kritik richtete sich nicht nur gegen das Verbot an sich, sondern auch gegen die Art der Entstehung und Umsetzung,
  dazu sehen wir die Rolle von Anglervertretern nicht in der Art, dass  diese Verbote über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus erlassen sollten.

  Nicht mal 3 Monate zuvor hat man noch gemeinsam in einer  Jahreshauptversammlung gesessen, wo kein Wort darüber verloren wurde.  Man hat uns Mitglieder (die Vereine) schlichtweg weder beteiligt noch  informiert.
  Wir Vereine bekamen die Information mit dem Rundschreiben 3/16,  welches zeitgleich zu o.g. Veröffentlichung auf der Verbands-Homepage  erschien.

  Und ein Verbot von jetzt auf gleich ruft natürlich diverse Probleme auf;
  die Vereinsmitglieder per gesondertem Rundschreiben informieren kosten Aufwand, Geld und Zeit,
  eine schlichte Verkündung über Homepages dürfte nur einen Teil der  Mitglieder erreichen, der Rest läuft ggfs. ins Messer der Aufseher oder  Wasserschutzpolizei.
  Wohlgemerkt: in den das ganze Jahr weiterhin gültigen Erlaubnisscheinen war ja von einem Setzkescherverbot keine Rede!

  Der LFV antwortete schriftlich sehr schnell, insgesamt war die Erklärung dem ebenso weiteren öffentlichen Statement ähnlich:
https://lfv-westfalen.de/content/akt...cherverbot.php
_(Darin auch der schon fast legendäre Spruch des "Denkzettels")_

*Reaktionen/Unterstützung?*

  Damit wollten wir uns so schnell nicht zufrieden geben, wir sprachen  diverse Personen aus verschiedenen Fachgebieten an, teilweise hatten  diese sich auch zuvor kritisch geäußert;
  Fischereibiologen, andere Landesverbände, Angelautoren, Stipp-Profis, Hersteller.

  Tenor:
_Wie seht ihr das?_
_Wie kann man Setzkescher auch in Schifffahrtskanälen tierschutzgerecht einsetzen?_
_Unterstützt ihr uns bei dem Protest?_

  Die Reaktionen waren nicht wie erhofft; teilweise für mich persönlich ...enttäuschend.
  Die fischereibiologische Fraktion äußerte sich zumeist in die  Richtung, "da könnt ihr wenig sachliches gegen anbringen", und gab  zumindest ein ehrliches Statement ab.

  Vertreter anderer Landesverbände sahen das ähnlich. 
  Ich bekam auch Texte, Studien, persönliche Einschätzungen zum Thema  'Setzkeschernutzung allg. & speziell in Flüssen/Kanälen mit  Schifffahrt.
  Alle kritisierten aber durchweg aber zumindest die Vorgehensweise; 
  Einhellige Meinung:_ "so geht man nicht mit Mitgliedern um"_.

  Enttäuscht war ich von Angelpromis & -profis & Herstellern. 
  Teilweise bekam ich keine Antworten.
  Bei denen, die reagierten, zeigte sich, dass _"Haltung zeigen"_ nicht gerade angesagt ist.
  Obwohl gerade diese inoffiziell mit harscher Kritik nur so um sich  schmissen, war niemand bereit dies auch öffentlich zu tun; O-Ton eines  der Angefragten: _"ich verbrenn mir doch nicht die Finger"_.

Interessanter waren die Antworten, die von *Wasserschutzpolizei und Staatsanwaltschaft* kamen.
  Der LFV berief sich ja gerade darauf, dass die WaPo zunehmend Angler  wegen Setzkeschernutzung anzeigen würde und das Verbot u.a. als "Schutz"  dagegen erlassen wurde.
  Beide Behörden bestätigten zwar, dass Setzkeschernutzer immer wieder  mal angezeigt würden, von "zunehmend" aber keine Rede sein könne.
  Über Konsequenzen (Verurteilungen, Einstellungen gegen Auflage,  Einstellungen ohne weitere Konsequenzen) konnte/wollte die  Staatsanwaltschaft keine Antwort geben.
  Die WaPo ließ dazu durchblicken, dass nicht generell jeder  Setzkeschernutzer angezeigt werde, obwohl dies so angeordnet sei, 'es  gäbe sicherlich einzelne Beamte, die Einzelfallentscheidungen treffen'.

  (Nein, ich werde zu all dem keine Namen, Zitate, schriftl. Statements veröffentlichen)

Es soll übrigens mal ein SK-Modell gegeben haben, welches speziell für  die Verhältnisse in Schifffahrtskanälen konzipiert wurde; Form = ein  umgekehrtes T.
Dieser (Proto?-)Typ wurde vor vielen jahren auf der Stippermesse Bremen gezeigt.
Es sind leider keinerlei Informationen aufzutreiben wann genau & von wem.

*Anfrage DFV & DAFV*

  Als letzte Option fragten wir beim *Deutschen Fischerei Verband* an.
  Und hier darf/werde ich zitieren.

  Die Anfrage (18.7.16):
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Sehr geehrter Präsident Ortel, sehr geehrter Dr. Breckling,

Mein Name ist Hans Kathmann, ich schreibe Ihnen als Vorstandsmitglied des ASV Greven 1933 e.V. und bitte um Hilfe.

Ist Ihnen bereits bekannt, dass der LFV Westfalen und Lippe spontan ein  sofortiges und pauschales Setzkescherverbot für das durch ihn  bewirtschaftete Kanalnetz NRW ausgesprochen hat? (DEK, RHK, WDK &  DHK)

Falls ja, wodurch haben Sie dies erfahren?
Wir als Mitgliedsverein bekamen die Information in einem der üblichen  Rundschreiben (3/16) mit demselben kurzen Text, der dann auch auf der  Homepage des LFV erschien.

Unser Verein hat schriftlich gegen das Verbot protestiert, auch weil die  Verbandsmitglieder nicht beteiligt wurden, obwohl wir nicht mal 3  Monate vorher die Jahreshauptversammlung in Werl abgehalten haben.

Weiter protestieren wir dagegen, dass unser/ein Landesverband, der  Interessenvertreter seiner Mitglieder/der Angler sein sollte, überhaupt  ein solches Verbot ausspricht, obwohl es in NRW kein gesetzl. Verbot  gibt.
Unserer Meinung nach wird damit einem gesetzl. Verbot die Tür geöffnet.
Besonders kritisch ist dieser Schritt zu sehen, weil genau diese  Interessenvertreter beim grünen Umweltminister am Verhandlungstisch  sitzen werden, wenn es um die für 2017 von Minister Remmel geplante  „ökologische Reform des Landesfischereigesetzes“ geht.

Wie steht der DFV zu einem solchen Setzkescherverbot?
Natürlich kann man den Einsatz in Kanälen kritisch sehen, aber die Meinung der Wasserschutzpolizei ist doch nicht maßgebend.
Wenn der LFV eine Rechtsunsicherheit in diesem Fall sieht, kann sein  Auftrag nur lauten, für diese in der Form zu sorgen, dass er klare  Kriterien der Nutzung erarbeitet, z.B. durch die Erstellung eigener  Gutachten, evtl. Setzkescher bzw. deren Anwendung unter Beteiligung von  Spezialisten (z.B. Angelgeräteindustrie) für Schifffahrtskanäle  modifiziert, die Ergebnisse seinen Mitgliedern empfiehlt UND sich für  diese Empfehlung politisch wie juristisch einsetzt.
Können Sie zu der zu den tierschutzrechtlichen Fragen der  Setzkeschernutzung in Schifffahrtskanälen Stellung beziehen oder mir  einen Fachmann dazu empfehlen?

Da es wohl weitere Proteste gab, hat der LFV eine Erklärung auf die  Homepage gestellt. Darin spricht er davon, den Anglern damit einen  „Denkzettel“ verpassen zu wollen. Wie bewertet der DFV solche  „Denkzettel“, die über die gesetzlichen Vorschriften hinaus gehen?
Die Begründung, dies geschieht "zum Schutz" der Angler, ist in unseren Augen nicht akzeptabel und -mit Verlaub- lächerlich.

Ich danke Ihnen vorab für eine Antwort, egal wie sie ausfällt.
Darf ich eine solche ... evtl. auch veröffentlichen?

Besten Gruß,
..._
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Antwort von Dr. Breckling am 5.8.16*
  cc: DAFV/Präsi Happach-Kasan, DFV/Präsi Ortel, LFV WL/GF Möhlenkamp

_(Antworten wurden in unsere Anfrage eingebastelt, deswegen diese hier noch mal)_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Kathmann,
beigefügt eine erste Reaktion auf Ihre Fragen. Die Anfrage an die FWK  läuft noch. Sie erhalten dann eine vollständige Antwort des DFV.
Beste Grüße
Peter Breckling

Ist Ihnen bereits bekannt, dass der LFV Westfalen und Lippe spontan ein  sofortiges und pauschales Setzkescherverbot für das durch ihn  bewirtschaftete Kanalnetz NRW ausgesprochen hat? (DEK, RHK, WDK &  DHK)

Ja, wir haben davon Kenntnis erhalten.

Falls ja, wodurch haben Sie dies erfahren?

Wir wurden darüber durch das  Anglerboard informiert. Es gab weder Beschwerden von betroffenen Anglern  noch fachliche Anfragen von unseren Mitgliedsverbänden hierzu.

Wie steht der DFV zu einem solchen Setzkescherverbot?

Unser Kenntnisstand ist zur  Zeit, dass es grundsätzlich bestimmte Möglichkeiten gibt, einen  Setzkescher im Einklang mit tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen  einzusetzen. Nicht jeder Setzkeschereinsatz führt automatisch zur  Verurteilung bzw. Bestrafung. Aber hierzu würden wir die Fachleute in  unserer FWK (Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission) um aktuelle Auskunft  im konkreten Einzelfall bitten, es dauert allerdings eine gewisse Zeit,  bis eine Antwort vorliegt.

Können Sie zu der zu den tierschutzrechtlichen Fragen der  Setzkeschernutzung in Schifffahrtskanälen Stellung beziehen oder mir  einen Fachmann dazu empfehlen?

Wie gesagt, wir würden zunächst unsere FWK um Analyse der gegenwärtigen Rechtssprechung bitten.

Da es wohl weitere Proteste gab, hat der LFV eine Erklärung auf die  Homepage gestellt. Darin spricht er davon, den Anglern damit einen  „Denkzettel“ verpassen zu wollen. Wie bewertet der DFV solche  „Denkzettel“, die über die gesetzlichen Vorschriften hinaus gehen?

Ein Verband informiert seine Mitglieder und Gäste  durch Fachinformationen über die geltende Rechtslage und bemüht sich,  den Anglern ein Strafverfahren zu ersparen. Über die gesetzlichen  Anforderungen hinausgehende Verbote oder Beschränkungen sind dazu  normalerweise nicht erforderlich. Die Mitglieder eines Verbandes sind  natürlich berechtigt, alle möglichen freiwilligen Beschränkungen zu  beschließen, so lange sie nicht gegen anderes Recht, Satzung oder "Sitte  und Anstand" verstoßen. Wenn die Organe eines Verbandes so etwas gegen  die Interessen der Mitglieder durchführen, dann muss die  Mitgliederversammlung als höchstes beschlussfassendes Gremium darüber  befinden. 
Die Wortwahl "Denkzettel" ist ungewöhnlich. Ein moderner Verband bietet  als Dienstleister für seine Mitglieder Informationen an und führt die  Beschlüsse der Gremien aus.

Beste Grüße
Peter Breckling_
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Erstaunt war ich über eine weitere Mail noch am selben Tag, 
*Absender Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Präsidentin DAFV*.

  Nicht nur, dass diese so schnell und mir direkt antwortete, 
  wo wir nicht gerade beste Freunde sind,
  sondern viel mehr über den Inhalt (bzw. Gehalt!) dieser Blitzantwort.

  Ich darf rechtlich ihren Fünfzeiler(!) nicht im Original zitieren, 
  und es fällt mir nicht leicht, diesen inhaltlich neutral zusammen zu fassen:

Sie zeigt sich erstaunt, dass wir den DFV dazu ansprechen
und nicht unseren Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe.
Und zitiert dann den Text der LFV-Homepage,
...auf den sich die zugesandten Fragen ja zum guten Teil beziehen!
https://lfv-westfalen.de/content/akt...cherverbot.php

  ...das war's dann auch schon.
  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Abschließend erreichte mich am 13.9., also einen guten Monat später  erneut eine *Mail von Dr. Breckling* mit der zuvor angekündigten  *Stellungnahme des Fachausschusses der Fischerei- und  Wasserrechtskommission*.

...
beigefügt ein Auszug aus dem Protokoll des  Fachausschusses der Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission von der  Sitzung in Potsdam beim Deutschen Fischereitag.
Es gibt demnach keine neue Rechtsprechung dazu und  weiterhin die Empfehlung, bei Kanälen mit Schiffsverkehr mögliche  tierschutzrechtlich relevante Sachverhalte zu beachten. 
Man spricht hier weder von „Verboten“ noch von „Denkzetteln“.
Beste Grüße
Peter Breckling

  Anhang Stellungnahme FWK:





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 652x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Mein persönliches Resümee*

  - den Kampf gegen das Setzkescherverbot in unserem Kanalnetz haben wir rein inhaltlich betrachtet verloren
  - trotzdem wäre ein Verbot durch den Bewirtschafter LFV Westfalen und  Lippe nicht zwingend notwendig gewesen; nach wie vor sehen wir den  Auftrag eines Landesverbandes anders
  - unsere Kritik an der Nicht-Einbeziehung der Mitglieder (keine 3 Monate zuvor JHV) bleibt bestehen
  - ebenso die Kritik an der sofortigen Gültigkeit des Verbots
  inkl. der Aufhalsung 'informiert eure Mitglieder' an die Mitgliedsvereine
  (ab 2017 mit entspr. Hinweis in den Papieren wäre auch möglich  gewesen; evtl. sogar Absprache mit WaPo/Innenministerium so lange die  Füsse still zu halten)

->> das wird auch wohl Thema der diesjährigen JHV des LFV W&L (26.2.17) sein,
  ich bin gespannt, wie andere Vereine es sehen; gerade im Ruhrgebiet gibt es ja viele klassische Stipper.


UND
  die Qualität der jeweiligen Statements von DFV und DAFV, 
  die jeweilige Bereitschaft zu klären und zu helfen,
  die jeweilige Sichtweise, wie ein Landesverband agieren sollte, 
spricht für sich!
Oder?

Hans Kathmann


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Herzlichen Dank kati, erstklassige Arbeit, erstklassig recherchiert und zusammen gestellt, verständlich in der Abfolge und Schreibweise.

GANZ hervorragend gemacht.....

Schlimm wieder, wenn man hier wieder sieht, wie anglerfeindlich von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlte Verbände handeln...


----------



## Ørret (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

In der Einladung vom BV zum Angeln für Menschen mit Behinderung  steht drin das mit Setzkescher geangelt wird....in Weser-Ems kriegt man erzählt ,dass der Setzkescher verboten wäre...in Westfalen Lippe darfst du den Setzkescher im Kanal nicht benutzen, sonst aber schon.....Ja wat denn nu??? Kriegen die Herren Verbandsfuzzies(upps, die Dame ohne Fischerprüfung hätt ich fast vergessen) es irgendwann mal hin ne deutschlandweite,  einheitliche und anglerfreundliche Regelung zu finden??? 
Wohl eher nicht! Man was geht mir das auf den Sack! Ich glaube ich wander aus !

Bis denn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Auch in NRW ist der Setzkescher ja NICHT verboten laut Gesetzen.

*Das ist ein Verbot, das der Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe erlassen hat, obwohl es gesetzlich NICHT notwendig war.*

Genauso wie das Angelverbot in der Marina Rünthe durch den gleichen Verband nur erlassen wurde, weil sie nicht in der Lage sind, vernünftig zu kontrollieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4577409#post4577409
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314467

Dieser NRW-Verband (Westfalen-Lippe) ist eben ein klarer Verbots- und Angelverhinderungsverband mit Naturschützern statt Anglern an der Spitze.......

Dass er zudem zu denen gehört, die trotz all der Fehlleistungen - für inzwischen mehr als 7 Mio. Euros Beitragsgelder von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern -  immer noch den DAFV stützt und, und somit eine gute und richtige Organisation für Angler und Angeln verhindert.

Wobei es absolut schofel ist, wie hier beim Setzkescher, da krampfhaft Argumente gegen den Setzkescher zu suchen, nur um Anglern den verbieten zu können, statt Argumente und Möglichkeiten zu suchen, wie man Setzkescher vernünftig und rechtssicher verwenden kann.

Anglerfeinde halt.....................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der Setzkescher schon seit Jahren kein Thema mehr, obwohl bei uns der Präsident vom LSFV sitzt#d
> Jedes Jahr wird uns ein Stück mehr verboten:c Statt gegen diese lächerlichen Verbote anzugehen, wird nur gekuscht. Wenn die Verbote so vorschreiten, wird unser schönstes Hobby bald Geschichte sein.



Und warum lasst ihr das zu? Selber Schuld. Stellt die Verantwortlichen öffentlich zur Rede und bringt sie dazu, die Karten offen auf den Tisch zu legen.

Happach-Kasan hat das ja bereits getan. Wer jetzt noch nicht verstanden hat, dass Angler dieser Frau völlig egal sind und sie eigentlich schon immer einen Naturschutzverband führen wollte, aber keinen Anglerverband, begreift es eh nicht mehr.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Die ganze Geschichte bedarf ja *mehrerer Betrachtungsweisen*.

*1. Das Verbot in Schifffahrtskanälen an sich*

Ist das unter Tierschutzaspekten wirklich nötig?
Machen wir uns nix vor, da sind wir Praktiker schnell überfordert, das sowohl von der Notwendigkeit als auch rechtlich zu beurteilen.

Ich hätte mir da von einem Anglerverband mehr Recherche gewünscht, hin bis zur Erstellung eigener Gutachten, evtl. sogar Entwicklung potentiell dafür geeigneter Setzkescher (Stichwort umgekehrtes-T Modell).

*2. Ein Landesverband erlässt ein Verbot über das Gesetz hinaus*

Der eigenen Rolle hätte ein Handeln wie unter 1. da gut gestanden.
So wie jetzt umgesetzt, wird einem gesetzl. Verbot das Tor sperrangelweit aufgerissen.
Und wer weiß, ob das sich dann auf Schifffahrtskanäle beschränkt.

*3. Die Umsetzung...
*
...von jetzt auf gleich, ohne Beteiligung der Mitglieder, diesen aber die Informationspflicht über das Verbot aufbürdent.
Dazu die "Denkzettel"-Begründung.

*4. Die Reaktion diverser Ansprechpartner...*

...wie Profis, Hersteller, etc.
Meine Fresse, war das dünn!

*5. Die Stellungnahmen von DFV und DAFV
*
Der DFV hat sich als kompetenter, hilfreicher Ansprechpartner gezeigt.
Er hat sich um tiefergehende Informationen bemüht, eine anglerfreundliche Sicht zu 1. bis 3. gezeigt.

Die 5-Zeiler-Antwort des DAFV durch Happach-Kasan hätte kaum dümmlicher ausfallen können! #q

Sie rät, den LV dazu anzusprechen _(im Schreiben habe ich erläutert, dass wir das getan haben)_.
Sie verweist auf die LV-Erklärung _(auf die sich das Schreiben ja u.a. bezieht).

_Liest sie eigentlich Texte, bevor sie darauf antwortet?
Man kann für sie nur "nein" hoffen, denn dann wäre diese Antwort noch dümmlicher als sie sowieso schon ist.

Wenn das die Kompetenz wiederspiegelt, die im Bundesverband vorherrscht, ist das mehr als ein Armutszeugnis; es ist ein Totalausfall!

_"Sechs minus, setzen!"_, wäre die Reaktion eines jeden Deutsch-, Sachkunde-, Politik-Lehrers der 7. Klasse einer Förderschule für so eine 'Leistung'.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Setzkescher war schon ü ü 40 Jahren das Thema.

Am Ende kann er umklappen und die Fische ersticken.
In Schifffahrtskanälen kann ich mir vorstellen,das sie vom sog der Schiffe auch mal abreißen oder auch bei unabsichtlicher Behandlung verloren gehen.

Und das sie in den Schrauben landen.


----------



## Dunraven (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Setzkescher war schon ü ü 40 Jahren das Thema.
> 
> Am Ende kann er umklappen und die Fische ersticken.
> In Schifffahrtskanälen kann ich mir vorstellen,das sie vom sog der Schiffe auch mal abreißen oder auch bei unabsichtlicher Behandlung verloren gehen.
> ...



Was meinst Du mit umklappen?
Abreißen wird er normalerweise nicht. Er kann sich an Steinen verheddern und aufreißen/aufscheuern, so dass beim einholen die Fische raus schwimmen, aber komplett abreißen, die Chance ist gering.

Die Begründung, die ja auch durchaus nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist, lautet das der Sog die Fische gegeneinander stoßen läßt, oder gegen Steine. Da ist dann die Industrie gefordert geeignete Modelle zu erarbeiten. Ich habe z.B. einen der ein Gestänge hat. Funktioniert ähnlich einem umgedrehten T. Meiner hat nur einen kurzen Einwurf, aber der führt zu einem Netz das mit Streben gestreckt wird, und dann parallel zum Ufer ausgelegt werden kann. Durch die Streben hält es seine Form auch im Sog. Sowas wäre ja ein Anfang den man weiter entwickeln kann. Das meiner rund ist, und damit leichter rollen kann, ist z.B. etwas das man verbessern kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Und das wäre z. B. Aufgabe eines Verbandes für Angler, sowas zu fördern und zu fordern, dass man da taugliche Setzkescher/Methoden bekommt - und nicht nur Verbote, nur weil diesen Verbotsheimern nix anderes einfällt...

Wer aber wie diese Verbände schon, wenn er das Wort Schutz nur hört, als erstes seine Zahler verrät (siehe auch Angelverbot Marina Rünthe, gleicher Verband), von dem ist wohl wirklich nix anderes als immer weiter plumpe Verbote zu erwarten - Einsatz für Angler und deren Belange jedenfalls nicht..

Einsatz und Phantasie für immer neue Verbote und Einschränkungen gegen Angler - das können sie dafür gut, da scheinen die prima geschult zu  sein..

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob die von NABU, BUND oder PETA unterwandert sind oder ob sie immer selber auf so anglerfeindliche Ideen kommen...

naja, wenn die NRWler solche Verbots-Verbände immer weiter bezahlen, wählen und diese Leute im Amt halten, wollen sie es ja mehrheitlich wohl auch so...

Sei ihnen gegönnt......


PS:
Ausnahmen wie der "kämpfende kati" bestätigen leider nur die Regel...


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Moin Dunraven,
hatte nur die Anfänge der Setzketscher.
Die hatten noch nicht die Streben um ein im Wasser liegendes Endteil vom Setzkescher umzuklappen.

Und Kanäle sind künstliche.
Für unser Versorgung und da kann man(n) mal auf was verzichten.

Weiß garnicht warum man solche langen Texte schreiben muß.


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank kati, erstklassige Arbeit, erstklassig recherchiert und zusammen gestellt, verständlich in der Abfolge und Schreibweise.
> 
> GANZ hervorragend gemacht.....


_*Dem kann ich nur zustimmen *_#6#6#6

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Angler wie Kati, die den Fuzzi`s von den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden "Druck" machen könnten und sie mit sachlichen Mails zuballern......ist leider auch nicht jedermanns Sache im Thema zu sein und so gute Mails`s zuverfassen

ABER wer kann sollte es tun #6

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

kann man nur unterstützen - wer sich nicht (gegen Anglerfeinde) wehrt, der lebt verkehrt!!


----------



## GandRalf (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Moin auch.



Dunraven schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit umklappen?
> Abreißen wird er normalerweise nicht. Er kann sich an Steinen verheddern und aufreißen/aufscheuern, so dass beim einholen die Fische raus schwimmen, aber komplett abreißen, die Chance ist gering.
> 
> Die Begründung, die ja auch durchaus nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist, lautet das der Sog die Fische gegeneinander stoßen läßt, oder gegen Steine. Da ist dann die Industrie gefordert geeignete Modelle zu erarbeiten. Ich habe z.B. einen der ein Gestänge hat. Funktioniert ähnlich einem umgedrehten T. Meiner hat nur einen kurzen Einwurf, aber der führt zu einem Netz das mit Streben gestreckt wird, und dann parallel zum Ufer ausgelegt werden kann. Durch die Streben hält es seine Form auch im Sog. Sowas wäre ja ein Anfang den man weiter entwickeln kann. Das meiner rund ist, und damit leichter rollen kann, ist z.B. etwas das man verbessern kann.



Das hört sich ja fast so an wie der Setzkescher den Kati beschrieben hat.

Wäre es umständlich mal ein Foto davon einzustellen? Ggf. den Hersteller zu nennen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Hat Westfalen-Lippe nicht demnächst auf HV?

Wenn da keiner meckert oder Anträge stellt, wills die Mehrheit so, sollte man auch nicht vergessen.

Meines Wissens, (bin ich  dran, noch nicht gesichert) hat der Nachbarverband in NRW, der Rheinische, an zumindest einem Teil seiner  Verbandsgewässer seit diesem Jahr den Setzkescher wieder erlaubt ,der vorher auch verboten war.

Was das zu bedeuten hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## captn-ahab (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Sehr schön Kati!! Finde ich super wie Du dich einsetzt. Schon lächerlich wie ein Verband, welcher von uns bezahlt wird uns so in den Rücken fällt.

Bzgl Schifffahrt: Gilt das auch in den Altarmen?


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Kati...  #6#6#6#6#6#6

Sog? Wellenschlag?

Wir haben in den genannten Kanälen im Ruhrgebiet mittlerweile viele grosse stillgelegte Hafenbecken in dem kein bis gar kein nennenswerter Sog oder Wellenschlag auftritt. Selbst das Schleusen ist nicht wirklich bemerkbar.
Am Wochenende meistens auch nicht vorhanden.
Ich sehe in diesen Bereichen und Tagen  somit kein Problem einen Setzkescher einzusetzen.

Ich kann nur an die Mitglieder des LFV W. u. L. appellieren endlich mal dem LFV Vorstand mächtig auf die Füsse zu treten.
Es gibt ja noch weitere diskussionswürdige Aktionen dieses LFV...z.B. Ausschluss des LWAf und auch die Bezahlung der Angestellten durch das NRW Umweltministerium.!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt - und hat dann seinen Verband auch verdient ..


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*

Was sagt ihr denn zu dem Part der Stellungnahmen DFV & DAFV?



kati48268 schrieb:


> UND
> die Qualität der jeweiligen Statements von DFV und DAFV,
> die jeweilige Bereitschaft zu klären und zu helfen,
> die jeweilige Sichtweise, wie ein Landesverband agieren sollte,
> ...



Ich empfinde die Mail von Happach-Kasan als erschreckend!

Auch wenn sie vermutlich angepisst war, dass sich jemand an den DFV wendet,
dieser auch noch bereit ist, sich der Anfrage eines Anglers anzunehmen, was sie bestimmt noch mehr angestunken hat,
...
wie kann man so bescheuert reagieren?

Momentan ist ja die Frage, ob der DAFV einzelne Bezirksgruppen, einzelne Vereine aus Bundesländern aufnimmt, in denen der jeweilige LV aus dem Bundesverband ausgetreten ist.

Ist das dann die Art von Unterstützung mit denen diese potentiellen Neumitglieder gelockt werden sollen?

Und hat sich der DFV durch sein entgegenkommendes Verhalten, die Qualität der Antwort, dem eindeutigen Zuspruch gegen überzogene verbote,...
nicht wieder mal klar als die erkennbar bessere Alternative zum DAFV dargestellt?


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Bzgl Schifffahrt: Gilt das auch in den Altarmen?





Sharpo schrieb:


> Wir haben in den genannten Kanälen im Ruhrgebiet mittlerweile viele grosse stillgelegte Hafenbecken in dem kein bis gar kein nennenswerter Sog oder Wellenschlag auftritt. Selbst das Schleusen ist nicht wirklich bemerkbar.
> Am Wochenende meistens auch nicht vorhanden.
> Ich sehe in diesen Bereichen und Tagen  somit kein Problem einen Setzkescher einzusetzen.



In den Papieren steht, "in den Kanälen" und damit ist es verboten.
Selbst im abgetrennten Teil in Senden wird das gelten, denn es gehört immer noch zu "den Kanälen".

Und das ist eben die Krux, wenn man eine Sache,
die eventuell/vermutlich bereits gegen das TierSchG verstösst,
nochmals konkret in Landesfischereigesetzen od. Gewässerordnungen verbietet.

Wenn du bisher in so einem Hafenbecken den SK benutzt und eine Anzeige kassierst hast, kam es zu einer Einzelfallprüfung,
bei der dir nachgewiesen musste, dass trotz fehlendem Sog & fehlendem Wellenschlag ein Verstoss vorliegt.

Steht das Verbot jedoch wie nun in nachrangigen Regeln detailliert drin, ist eine Einzelfallprüfung nicht mehr notwendig, denn du verstösst immer gegen Regelungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Setzkescherverbot Kanäle NRW + Reaktionen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn du bisher in so einem Hafenbecken den SK benutzt und eine Anzeige kassierst hast, kam es zu einer Einzelfallprüfung,
> bei der dir nachgewiesen musste, dass trotz fehlendem Sog & fehlendem Wellenschlag ein Verstoss vorliegt.
> 
> Steht das Verbot jedoch wie nun in nachrangigen Regeln detailliert drin, ist eine Einzelfallprüfung nicht mehr notwendig, denn du verstösst immer gegen Regelungen.


Tja kati, die einen begreifens - die andern bezahlen immer weiter ihre Verbotsverbandler...
:g:g:g


----------

